# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Leilão - Acropora Echinata

## Julio Macieira

Olá pessoal  :Olá: 

Resolvi fazer uma _MUDA_ decente da minha Acropora echinata.




Vou coloca-la a leilão, revertendo o  valor dela em favor do nosso forum.

A base de licitação é: 1 euro
Não são aceites licitações de centimos (apenas euros).
O prazo deste leilão termina no dia 30 de Novembro pela 24:00H

Foto da mãe



Para quem preferir, uma foto dela do Mestre _João Ribeiro_



Adivinhem o raminho que foi partido !!  :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas
Então eu ofereço 5€
Cump.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

tenho um cantinho livre para isso :Coradoeolhos:  

25

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

boas,
vou tentar arranjar sitio para ela. :Olá:  
eu ofereço 30

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

40

----------


## Julio Macieira

Não está nada mal...para 2 dias de leilão  :SbOk:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

agora esto a reparar numa coiza eu so de sesimbra e o coral esta em coimbra lololololo :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  eu a te oferecia mais mas la esta o probelema da destancia

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> agora esto a reparar numa coiza eu so de sesimbra e o coral esta em coimbra lololololo


não há problema fico com ela por 41 :Whistle:   :Whistle:

----------


## António Paes

45 aérios, é por uma boa causa.

António

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

vome manter na luta pela causa so nao sei como e que o coral vai chegar a mi lololol 50€

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá  :Olá: 

Faltam 3 dias para finalizar o leilão :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Sou de Lisboa e vou passar o próximo fds a Coimbra pelo que se quiserem me prontifico a dar um magríssimo contributo ao Fórum assegurando o respectivo transporte do frag (Domingo à tarde) para a capital, caso o licitador vencedor seja da região e tenha disponibilidade para o vir buscar a minha casa.

Para que não existam dúvidas, eu pago ao Juca e depois recebo na entrega.  :SbRiche:  

E prometo não partir um pólipozinho...  :yb624:  

Espero que isto aumente a base de interessados. Quem fica a ganhar é o Fórum...

Se houver alguém com mais um transporte pendente Coimbra-Lisboa, digam qualquer coisa. Lisboa - Coimbra é mais complicado porque a partida no fim da tarde de 5.a vai ser um stress e dificilmente terei tempo para a entrega à chegada.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

amigo moras em lisboa a omde?

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Telheiras - respondo aqui e não por mp porque é informação para todos.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Faltam 48 horas, para finalizar o leilão  :yb665:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

pois é e eu estou na liderança hehehe :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Faltam 24 horas para terminar o leilão  :yb665:

----------


## João Paulo Matias

dou 51

----------


## Vasco Mello

55

----------


## João Paulo Matias

56

----------


## Julio Macieira

:yb665:  Faltam *12* horas

----------


## Julio Macieira

Faltam 3:30  :Olá:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Faltam 20 minutos  :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

60 euros

----------


## Paulo Bravo

62 euros

----------


## Julio Macieira

E o vencedor é

PAULO BRAVO


Ao Paulo os meus parabêns pela nova aquisição.
Querendo posso-te o levar para a Batalha  :Pracima:

----------

